# dust collection help



## jd53 (Feb 2, 2014)

Setting up shop in my garage. Tools I have are table saw, router table, planer, jointer and assorted hand tools. Thought I could just buy a dust collector but then began reading info here. Read some of the Bill Pentz article. Way more info than I can get thru. Can somebody suggest a good option for me on a budget, blew it on the table saw. I won't be running extra ducts, just hooking up direct from dust collector to tool being used. Would like to keep the fine dust down. Unsure of what to buy and what size I need. I am limited on space, all tools are on mobile bases. Found some used dust collectors on craigslist, a 3hp grizzly for one. I can do 220 if needed. Budget is well under $500. Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought a 3hp 220 volt Grizzly. I could suck a cat up the hose. I found it on Craigslist for $250.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Monte's advice is spot on as usual.

For a direct to machine setup, I use the rockler dustright expanding 4" hose. I works really well for me and is very convenient. It has great reviews all over the internet, including one from our own Stumpy Nubs and it is generally well liked around here.

Either way let us know what you end up doing, and best of luck.


----------



## jd53 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. Monte that may be the same one I'm looking at. Guy was sposed to send me a picture tonite but must have forgot, hes asking $200, its 4 years old. Do you use any kind of air filtration? That Pentz article is a lot to think about. What I took from it is if you use a regular dust collector it should be put outside. I could do that in good weather but not in winter, really pushes a cyclone system.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

+1 for The Box Whisperer and the dust right expanding hose. I have a 2HP HF DC and a super dust deputy. I have one 16' expanding dust right hose that I run to each of my machines with a 4" port. the 16 foot dust right retracts to under a 3' footprint.

I also attach a 4" to 2.5" connector to it and vacuum the entire shop floor with it.

Paul


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

For an inexpensive setup with new equipment it is hard to beat the 2 hp collector from Harbor Freight. Get a coupon from most woodworking magazines and you can buy this collector for $149. You can spend another $150 or so to replace the bag with a cartridge filter before the cool weather comes back next fall. There are all kinds of stories on here by folks who have modified and tuned this little collector. But it's not a bad machine just like it comes. It only filters down to 5 microns with its stock bag filter. I personally have used this collector for 3 years without a single problem. I do use a room air filter to reduce the fine dust and prefer this setup because the room air filters are much quieter and use much less energy than a dust collector.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my 16' dustright hose attached to my TS notice the handle on it for easy connecting. I also use the handle while cleaning up the shop with regular 2.5" shop vac accessories.

Paul


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

How much is the Grizzly you saw on CL? The $250 that Monte mentioned for his would be a pretty great price and would give you lots of room to grow in the future. $300 would be a decent deal, $350 would be tops, but only if its in good condition. I have the Shop Fox 3hp DC that I've modded into a DIY cyclone and love it. Got it set up with 2 Wynn nano cartridges and a cyclone from eBay. You could get by on that + a single Wynn cartridge for now and you'd be in the $500 neighborhood, I would guess (the filters will usually run about $175 with shipping). I'd build a Then separator for it though.

Absolute cheapest option would be the Harbor Freight. About $150 for the motor, but don't forget the cost of a decent filter ($150-$175). I wouldn't run with just the stock bag on there. It's a good option if you're on a budget, but if you could swing an extra $100-$150 for the Grizzly, it would be worth it, in my opinion. You'll have power to spare for ducting later on. It would be more future proof.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Like the others have mentioned get a good filter. If the collector just exhausts the fines back into the room you are probably causing more dirty air than you have today. A good filter is the main thing. The Thein separator would be cheaper than a cyclone and almost as good. That just keeps your filter cleaner. Then you can buy or build some air cleaners to use in the shop for the air you breath.


----------

